# IK NRS Maverik vs Aire Outfitter...



## glasswave (Dec 16, 2017)

I want a second ducky. 

I am a strong class IV kayaker (via old school metric), and capable oarsman (sevaral flip-less grand canyons and high water middle forks). I can also run an adequately flotation filled open canoe, down big and bouncy class III's. I can't roll (reliably) yet but did do Westwater and only swam once. In "Sock-it-to-me" of all places. :lol:

I have owned/rented several ducky's over the years, but mostly old and or quality until I bought my 2 person NRS Maverik, it's a decent handling boat but lacks adequate back support and needs foot bracing and thigh straps to get it to preform well in anything beyond easy peasy class threezies. 

I want a second Ducky now for taking on extended raft trips to loan to the upstart boating populace, to run down Utah's tiny multi-day desert creeks (I hate camping out of a proper whitewater kayak) when they fill up (about once in every ten years) or the occasional low water trip down the S fork of the Salmon or a low water Selway. I also like to, when occasion permits, paddle pretty girlz down the basics like the lower S Fk Payette and Main or Alpine canyon of the Snake and the like. So given the above description, I need another tandem...

Wich would you prefer?, for a big guy under the aforementioned uses? I plan to outfit it with thigh straps and seat bracing.

All advice appreciated.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

The Aire will have issues with silt in the floor in those desert runs, plus a hike out with Hypalon is more practical. The Aire is bigger, heavier, and more stable.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

the outfitter 2 can self support on a Main salmon trip no problem. (it's a barge of an IK) the MaverIK is a bit more sporty, but requires glue and stuff for an upgraded seat and thigh straps. and has less tie down points than the Outfitter. Guess it depends on if you want to do the glue work. or not. or how you really intend on using the boat. for beginners that you were mentioning on loaning it to on multi-day trips, the outfitter would probably be the best bet.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds like the Outfitter would be best. I'm a big guy too and I need lots of rubber under my ass. I fill out my Lynx I to its max, would have preferred an Outfitter myself.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

look at the Hyside Padillac.

As stable as the Aire IMHO, and folls up tighter.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Had to stop paddling hard shell kayaks due to injuries. Doctors said doing a kayak roll would probably put me back in the wheelchair.

Purchased a Outfitter 1 several years ago and for me it is a great fit. This thing is so responsive and stable, class 3 runs so far have been swim free.

I just purchased a Outfitter 2 for those multiday floats so I can carry plenty of gear. Actually, the outfitter 2 reminds me a lot of a smaller Aire Puma. I will see how my new boat R2's this summer season.


----------



## SigNewt (Oct 27, 2015)

Hyside... bomber!


----------

